

My story about lucid dreaming and lottery numbers - KennethMyers
http://techno-anthropology.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-story-about-lucid-dreaming-and.html

======
evincarofautumn
A fun read. I used to do my own lucid dream experiments, but it was very
psychologically stressful, so I had to quit. Been thinking about taking it up
again, though. I think it’d be neat to hold onto a mobile while you fall
asleep so you can phone someone from within your dream.

It’d be nice to think you’re “hacking the universe”, but that’s dangerous
thinking—if you’re wrong, you’re dead wrong. Besides, so what if you can’t
predict the future? Your brain can make some decent conjectures based on
patterns you’ve picked up without really noticing. That and keeping your mind
open to opportunity makes you a very “lucky” person. That’s all you really
need.

